# When Smurfs Attack



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Run. Run for your lives.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-01-09/men-arrested-for-smurf-attack/4458384


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Blue thugs?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What, no pictures?

Smurfs are evil.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here you go Roxy.

http://now.msn.com/smurfs-wanted-for-questioning-in-connection-to-alleged-assault?ocid=vt_twmsnnow


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks spooky, the cat pics are good too.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Smurfs gone bad.


----------

